# Onepointfive (1.5") Steuersatz entfernen



## dantist (9. März 2009)

Mein Thema ist zwar nicht unbedingt Intense-spezifisch, ich versuch mein Glück trotzdem hier. Hat schon mal jemand von euch einen 1.5 Steuersatz ausgebaut? Ich möchte bei meinem Intense Slopestyle den verbauten Chris King Devolution (reduziert von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 Zoll) ausbauen. Als Werkzeug verwende ich den Steuersatzentferner RT2 von Park Tool:







Jetzt ist es aber so, dass das Werkzeug zu Beginn zwar schön auf der oberen Kante des Steuersatzes aufliegt, nach ein paar Hammerschlägen rutscht es aber durch den Steuersatz hindurch, obwohl es eigentlich ein Werkzeug für die Demontage von onepointfive Steuersätzen wäre. Ist das bei jemandem von euch auch schon passiert, oder wie demontiert ihr onepointfive Steuersätze? Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich den King aus dem Rahmen kriege?

Schon mal danke im Voraus.


----------



## bachmayeah (9. März 2009)

guter hammer und n kleiner meisel und vorsichtig step by step rauskloppen ohne zu verkanten... sollte problemlos machbar sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (9. März 2009)

Geht da nicht die ganze Oberkante der Lagerschale kaputt? Wäre ja eher eine optische Einbusse, aber einem König haue ich einfach nicht so gerne die Fresse ein...


----------



## underdog01 (9. März 2009)

Warum willst Du den ausbauen?

Wenn es nur darum geht ne 1.5 Gabel einzubauen, brauchst Du nur einen anderen Gabel-Konus (heißt das so?)


----------



## dantist (9. März 2009)

Der Chris King wird ausgebaut, da ich den Rahmen verkaufe.


----------



## underdog01 (9. März 2009)

OK, dann kann ich folgendes aus Erfahrung sagen:

Steuersatzkante zum Rahmen hin gut mit WD40 oder ähnlichem einsprühen (falls er nicht gescheit gefettet eingebaut wurde)

Und dann einen großen Steckschlüssel, Rohr, oder ähnlich immer schön rundherum langsam ausschlagen. keine Hektik, keine Gewalt, dann sieht man am Steuersatz so gut wie nichts.

Dein Werkzeug sollte eigentlich noch besser taugen.....


----------



## bachmayeah (10. März 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> guter hammer und n kleiner meisel und vorsichtig step by step rauskloppen ohne zu verkanten... sollte problemlos machbar sein..



in der ruhe liegt die kraft. dann sieht man dem teil auch nichts an. sollte auch kein körner sein mit dem du den steuersatz rauskloppst


----------



## dantist (10. März 2009)

Ok, danke für euere Tipps. Ich werde das am Wochenende mal versuchen. Dass es mit dem Parktool Werkzeug nicht funktioniert, welches extra dafür gemacht ist, ist mir unerklärlich...


----------



## walo (10. März 2009)

kann underdog zustimmen. 
rohr nehmen(grösst möglicher durchmesser) und schön, im kreis, raustreiben.
wat it los, ss wird ersetzt, durch was?
gruss


----------



## haha (10. März 2009)

nicolai, auch nicht verkehrt.. ich bin da unparteiisch


----------



## san_andreas (14. April 2009)

haha schrieb:


> nicolai, auch nicht verkehrt.. ich bin da unparteiisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

